# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Cyklotron działanie

## Gosia

Zastanawiam się czy Gliwicki  nowoczesny cyklotron był już używany. Maszyna ta jedna z nielicznych w Europie miała pomóc lekarzom w diagnozowaniu i leczeniu raka. Aparat kosztował 60 mln zł. Czy ktoś wie coś na ten temat?

----------

